# woodburning stoves southern Spain



## kboy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all

New to this site... so bit of patience requested, please...

Just bought house in Baza, Granada. Been over there for a month over Christmas. Drove down in battered old Mercedes van, which has been left there for the time being.

Does anyone know where I can buy a double sided woodburning stove (one with doors either side that open in two different rooms from a central chimney) in southern Spain?

Failing that, have found one in UK but does anyone have any information regarding shipping, or regular runs between UK and Andalucia/Granada that I could use to get it over?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks, Kev


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kboy said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to this site... so bit of patience requested, please...
> 
> ...


They do have them here - for a price! Here's a list of shops
Chimeneas y estufas - GRANADA

And here's one of them with a page in English

Home


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

kboy said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to this site... so bit of patience requested, please...
> 
> ...


We bought a woodburner stove last year in Baza (not a double sided one though) and we have been around most of the stove shops/places in and around Baza. I must say I don't remember seeing any double-sided ones. (but then we weren't looking for one of those). 
Sorry that's not very helpful. Are you in Baza?


----------



## kboy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Baza*

Hi there

Thanks for answering my thread... yes I have been around most of the chimeneas y estufas places around Baza too... the Spanish don't seem to go for the double sided ones... I'm knocking through the chimney into adjoining room so you have a central fireplace serving two rooms and figure that a double sided one would look best and can be loaded from either room. Otherwise, one room will just feature the back of the stove! Have found one in UK and since being on here have made contact with someone who can probably ship it over fairly cheaply.

I have got a house just outside Baza. Not there at the moment but will be returning late February time for 3/4 weeks, depending on work situation in UK. You got a place there? I like Baza town alot... everybody seems very friendly... few English speaking but I like that... makes my learning Spanish a necessity... want to keep in touch when there?

All best

kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kboy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for answering my thread... yes I have been around most of the chimeneas y estufas places around Baza too... the Spanish don't seem to go for the double sided ones... I'm knocking through the chimney into adjoining room so you have a central fireplace serving two rooms and figure that a double sided one would look best and can be loaded from either room. Otherwise, one room will just feature the back of the stove! Have found one in UK and since being on here have made contact with someone who can probably ship it over fairly cheaply.
> 
> ...




Have you tried looking on French sites?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kboy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for answering my thread... yes I have been around most of the chimeneas y estufas places around Baza too... the Spanish don't seem to go for the double sided ones... I'm knocking through the chimney into adjoining room so you have a central fireplace serving two rooms and figure that a double sided one would look best and can be loaded from either room. Otherwise, one room will just feature the back of the stove! Have found one in UK and since being on here have made contact with someone who can probably ship it over fairly cheaply.
> 
> ...


I found plenty in the links I posted???????????????

Casete doble cara


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

kboy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for answering my thread... yes I have been around most of the chimeneas y estufas places around Baza too... the Spanish don't seem to go for the double sided ones... I'm knocking through the chimney into adjoining room so you have a central fireplace serving two rooms and figure that a double sided one would look best and can be loaded from either room. Otherwise, one room will just feature the back of the stove! Have found one in UK and since being on here have made contact with someone who can probably ship it over fairly cheaply.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev, Thanks for getting back to me. Your message jumped out at me not only because it was about Baza but because my hubby is sometimes a Kboy as well. (His surname is Kay and don't worry, he doesn't use Kboy in this forum).
We have a cave house along the motorway by the Gorafe exit, halfway between Guadix and Baza. But because we have made so many friends in the Baza area over the years, we are negotiating to buy a cueva in Caniles and hope to move there permanently this summer. Where are you?
We are not really keen on the whole ex-pat scene. We are trying hard to learn Spanish and we have Spanish friends. Which doesn't mean we don't like to get to know English friends though. We will be in Spain the first two weeks of March. Keep in touch and we might be able to meet up. 

kind regards
Lisca


----------



## jds7874547 (Feb 26, 2013)

We bought our double fronted stove from a place in the UK that sent it direct through to us. Its a V6 double Sided. Not sure of the company but I am sure if you google them you will find it. Great stove by the way


----------

